# quality kusari fundo?



## Aiki Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

In my dojo when we practice with the kusari fundo we use ropes instead of chains for two reasons 1) cheaper, 2) doesn't sting as bad when the weight bounces off your target and hits you.

So a question to anyone who may possess an answer. Do you know of any quality kusari fundo that can be purchased through the web that won't break or crumble apart by practicing with them. I used to own a metal chain that was supposed to be practical, but the weights sanpped off on one end during practice. Does anyone have access to a more durable kusari fundo?


----------



## kakuma (Mar 31, 2009)

Please take a look at the the link below. I have seen and handled these personally and the quality is top notch. Not to mention Matt has made this for practical use. 

http://www.jinenkanseigi.com/kusarifundo.htm


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, domo.


----------



## Mr Dave (Apr 1, 2009)

I can also recommend PAART weapons, really good stuff.

http://www.paart.hr/default.asp?id=1&mnu=1

Dave.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 2, 2009)

Agreed, Petar's stuff is very good... but I'm still waiting some 2 years after placing an order for a whole bunch of stuff. Petar has been quite good in keeping in touch for the most part, but he hasn't been the most prompt I've dealt with.


----------



## newtothe dark (Apr 2, 2009)

Cant be worse than Ed Green turned out.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm still hoping...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 2, 2009)

Two years is simply not acceptable.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr Dave said:


> I can also recommend PAART weapons, really good stuff.
> 
> http://www.paart.hr/default.asp?id=1&mnu=1
> 
> Dave.


 
Thanks, but I'm looking for metal. They seem to have only wooden weapons.


----------



## ElfTengu (Apr 6, 2009)

kakuma said:


> Please take a look at the the link below. I have seen and handled these personally and the quality is top notch. Not to mention Matt has made this for practical use.
> 
> http://www.jinenkanseigi.com/kusarifundo.htm


 
I have an actual copy of Manaka sensei's kusari with the tapered nine-sided fundo, even though I am Bujinkan, purchased from an ex-jinenkan student along with some authentic shuko and Togakure Ryu bo shurken.

The kusari is shorter than other 'authentic' ones I have but the whole thing has a marvellous honest made-with-a-hammer-and-anvil feel about it rather than being fabricated out of octagonal bar on a lathe.

The only thing is that whatever coating has been used on the chain is coming off but nothing to cry about.


----------



## newtothe dark (Apr 6, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Two years is simply not acceptable.


 

Heck I have been waiting 3 years for stuff from Ed about a year and a half ago he stopped responding to my emails with another " Yours is top on my list" crap emails its a shame alot of the fine craftmanship has gone away because we have to buy mass produced items to avoid being ripped off.

Vent over sorry Mods dont hate me.


----------

